

9-year-old destroys Florida’s new standardized test in front of school board - guiambros
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2015/04/07/9-year-old-destroys-floridas-new-standardized-test-in-front-of-school-board

======
mcphage
"Sydney’s mother, Jennifer Smoot, said she helped her daughter with the speech
but the 9-year-old wrote most of it."

...yeah, I'm sure. The words fit a 9-year old, but the whinging is pure
helicopter mom.

------
PebblesHD
I have a personal distaste for the whole standardised testing and ranking
scheme ever since NAPLAN was introduced in Australia. Every time it comes up
im reminded of this: [http://informed.s3.amazonaws.com/informed/wp-
content/uploads...](http://informed.s3.amazonaws.com/informed/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/4cnqx.jpg)

------
epmatsw
Well those are disappointingly weak arguments...

------
atesti
Is the following true or can even be imagined?

"First of all, I do not feel good about a form on the FSA that you have to
sign assuring that you can’t even discuss the test with your parents. I am not
comfortable signing something like this. I have the right to talk to my
parents about any and everything related to school and my education."

